# worls scariest job!



## Lvis (Mar 4, 2010)

you couldnt pay me enough $ to free climb that


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Lol My husband and I where talking about this yesterday. Yeah thats wicked high!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

OK makes my feet tingle and hurt.... I can think of a million other things I would rather do than that


----------



## mypitgia (Jun 28, 2010)

i have vertigo from my couch


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Gulp, makes me queezy and anxious just watching it!


----------



## BittersweetEmbrace (Feb 24, 2010)

Awesome! I'd totally love to do that


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Eek! I literally have goodebumps after watching that!


----------



## mcmlxxxvii (Jul 29, 2010)

lol my palms are sweaty after watching that. i held my breath when he was standing at the top. what the heck would he do if a gust of wind came before he hooked himself up? geez. no thank you on that job.


----------



## william williamson (Feb 26, 2006)

I was A lineman and did lumberjack work also.
when I was lining I was paid big money to climb freeway and river crossongs.
75-175' in the air.
the difference was no suspended support like A tower.and you had "hooks" on your feet that were just pointed spikes.
you couldn't stick them in to far or you'd get hung and have to work them out,and to shallow and you'd burn the pole which means to skin out the spike,lose footing and get drug down the pole by your body weight.
when your just runnin line you free climb 20-40' which means the saftey belt isn't around the pole you just hand over hand,foot over foot,like climbing a coconut tree.and when you burn the pole you push off or it will eat you up.
when I did tree work it was removing big and skinny tall pines.
you'd get into A skinny pine,about 45' in the air and it's 7" across,that thing is blowin in the wind and your like A flag up there.
we would cut trees before hurricanes,like up to the last minute for folks that "all of A sudden" want them gone so they don't blow onto their house.
we charged them 500-1000 bucks and could do 3 in an hour.
you know what it's like to go out and make 15 grand in a day and not sling nary kilo of dope?
on the freeway and river crossings it was 250-500 to go up and down,and it's twice.you work for an hour tops,and wait an hour for them to ferry the cable back,you get paid in cash,go home.
ya'll brought me back.yeah,thats a special breed.
yes I would do it.


----------



## Lex's Guardian (Aug 8, 2009)

Wonder if they've climbed all the way up before & forgotten their tool bag?


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

we are actually doing very similar stuff right now with the Fire Dept. Im in a special USAR, Urban Search and Rescue class and this week we are doing high angle rescue and ropes. 

That freeclimbing is crazy though. At over 1400ft I believe you have to have a chute on your back.


----------

